# Flugzeug-Stunt in Uncharted: Behind-the-Scenes-Eindrücke mit Tom Holland



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Flugzeug-Stunt in Uncharted: Behind-the-Scenes-Eindrücke mit Tom Holland* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## DarthNomad (27. Januar 2022)

Immer wieder schade, wenn man sieht viel Aufwand natürlich doch hinter so einer Szene steckt, der eigene Eindruck bei erster Sichtung des Trailers aber direkt "Och nö, Bluescreen-Orgie..." war. Ich weiß nicht was es ist, ob Kosten bzw. Zeit beim Compositing gespart werden oder einfach die Beleuchtung schon unzureichend ist - aber es gibt mittlerweile absurd viele Filme mit eigentlich hohen Budgets, bei denen Bluescreen/Greenscreen-Aufnahmen schon auf den ersten Blick so dermaßen künstlich aussehen. Auf Anhieb fallen mir da Fluch der Karibik 5, Tomb Raider, Black Panther, Black Widow oder jetzt auch dieser hier ein, die den gleichen "Fake-Look" teilen - da finde ich einen 15 Jahre alten Fluch der Karibik 3 oder Die Rache der Sith überzeugender. Die mögen ihre Schwächen haben, aber wirken wenigsten wie aus einem Guss. Und mit realen Stunts wie der genialen Fallschirm-Sequenz in Mission:Impossible 6 kann die Uncharted-Szene jetzt schon nicht mithalten.


----------

